# Anyone else's dog bark like a seal?!!!



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

My Vizsla barks like a seal!! I have never thought anything of this, I just thought she has a very low pitched bark, but a few people have said I should get it checked out by the vet. She has always barked like this, but recently after she's been barking alot she sounds like she's trying to cough something up. I'm got the Vet on tuesday for a jab so will ask then. 

Just wondered if anyone else knows or has a dog that barks similar?
Eva and Maisy moo


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

The only time Rocky barked is the first few nights we got him and we were trying to crate train him and he sounded just like a seal too - very amusing............. he doesn't bark anymore (unusual Yorkie)!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Our Bud started barking like a seal and coughing , it turned out he had a heart murmur which was causing it
Not saying your dog has , but its best to visit the vet


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for advice. When I goggled it, a heart murmer was mentioned and also lung cancer which is a really worrying. I have changed her appointment to half 4 today as I'm worried as the coughing is getting worse and she seems to be gaging a bit too. What can they do about a heart murmer? 
Eva


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

dont panic about the murmur hun if thats what it turns out to be , my Buddy lived happily for years with his murmur on medication , with very little difference to his life , except he got more treats cos thats the only way he would take his pills , lol

Im sure your vet will be able to reassure you 
after all , It could just turn out your baby has a cold *fingers crossed*


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have just spoken to a friend who visited last week and she had to take her dog to the vet as she's been doing the same thing, they said it was a virus, but I'm thinking now it maybe kennel cough as the sympoms are very similar, well I really hope its nothing more serious, although her barking has never been normal even from a tiny pup. 
Will let you know how it goes!
Thanks very much.


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

Taken Maisy to vets and she said nothing to worry about with her bark she just thinks thats the way she barks and thats that. And her cough is probably jus a cold, but I'm worried as the coughing is getting worse, she didnt actually do it at vets! Typical! So she couldnt see what it was like, but she checked her over and said not to worry.

She really sounds like she need to cough something up like she's got a hair ball or something! Gotta trust vet though.. Anyone elso with this prob let me know!

Eva


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

eva735 said:


> She really sounds like she need to cough something up like she's got a hair ball or something!


This is what I say about Oscar! Perhaps he thinks he's a cat, he purrs too!! :laugh:


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

Minni tends to scream not bark!!


----------

